# [Risolto] Problema qt 4.6

## Meconiotronic

Salve a tutti, ormai da mesi ho questo problema:

Ho kde 4.6 che si è tirato dietro come dipendenza le qt 4.7.

Ad ogni tentativo di aggiornare mi vengono riproposte le qt 4.6  chiamate da loro stesse esempio

(x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

A volte ho arginato il problema trovando il pacchetto che magari le aveva come dipendenza e aggiornandolo ma ora non capisco proprio come risolvere:

localhost meconiotronic # emerge -Dauv world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/ksquares-4.6.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2[-aqua] required by (x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2, installed)

    (and 209 more with the same problems)

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, installed)

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.0:4[qt3support,ssl] required by (kde-base/kopete-4.6.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 217 more with the same problems)

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 8 more with the same problem)

dev-python/PyQt4:0

  (dev-python/PyQt4-4.8.1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-python/PyQt4-4.8.3, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/PyQt4-4.8.2[dbus,declarative,sql,svg,webkit,X] required by (kde-base/pykde4-4.6.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4

  (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, installed)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-test:4

  (x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/kbreakout-4.6.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 208 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-svg:4

  (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.2[-aqua] required by (x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2, installed)

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/kbruch-4.6.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 208 more with the same problems)

x11-libs/qt-sql:4

  (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.2[-aqua,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2, installed)

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.0:4[qt3support] required by (kde-base/kwin-4.6.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 209 more with the same problems)

  (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4

  (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, installed)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2, installed)

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.0:4[accessibility,dbus] required by (kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers-4.6.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 213 more with the same problems)

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-opengl:4

  (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.2[-aqua,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.7.2, installed)

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.0:4 required by (kde-base/systemsettings-4.6.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 12 more with the same problems)

  (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.0:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.8.3, installed)

x11-libs/qt-webkit:4

  (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.0:4[kde] required by (kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.2-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4

  (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2, installed) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, installed)

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.0:4[accessibility,kde] required by (kde-base/phonon-kde-4.6.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 209 more with the same problems)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.6.3:4[aqua=,dbus=,debug]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-phonon-4.6.3 (Change USE: +debug)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-python/PyQt4-4.8.1[webkit]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/marble-4.6.2-r1[python]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.6.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.6.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

localhost meconiotronic # 

Qualcuno mi può aiutare?Last edited by Meconiotronic on Thu Apr 28, 2011 10:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

come prima cosa controlla di avere tutti i pacchetti qt-*-4.7.2 smascherati. È capitato, ad esempio, che abbiano tolto il 4.7.2 di qualcuno per aggiungere un 4.7.2-r1; se tu hai smascherato =qt-blablabla-4.7.2 allora ti trovi che emerge vuole effettuarne il downgrade e di conseguenza hai conflitti nelle varie versioni.

È spesso meglio smascherare con, es ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2 in modo da includere anche le successive revisions.

purtroppo emerge taglia un po' l'output in queste occasioni ( dicitura "(and 209 more with the same problems) ") e non sempre si riesce a capire al volo il problema, tra qt e kde i pacchetti sono parecchi.

Un'alternativa è aggiungere ad emerge l'opzione -t e cercare di capire chi è che richiede il downgrade.

----------

## Meconiotronic

Grazie della risposta ma non credo di aver capito bene cosa fare io intanto ho dato:

localhost meconiotronic # emerge -etuD world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4

  (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=,glib=,qt3support=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3-r1, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=,qt3support] required by (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

  (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4

  (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.2[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=] required by (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Ma più o meno il problema rimane sempre quello

----------

## Onip

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> Grazie della risposta ma non credo di aver capito bene cosa fare

 

```
$ eix -e qt-core

[I] x11-libs/qt-core

     Available versions:  (4) 4.6.2-r1 4.6.3 4.6.3-r1 (~)4.7.2-r1{tbz2}

   {aqua debug doc +exceptions +glib iconv +jit optimized-qmake pch private-headers qt3support ssl}

     Installed versions:  4.7.2-r1(4){tbz2}(14:14:44 01/04/2011)(exceptions glib iconv jit private-headers qt3support ssl -aqua -debug -optimized-qmake -pch)

     Homepage:            http://qt.nokia.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework

```

Della serie 4.7.2 è disponibile solamente l'ebuild con versione 4.7.2-r1. Questa versione delle qt è mascherata, quindi tu devi per forza avere un file in /etc/portage con indicate le versioni di qt che smascheri.

Se tu hai messo

 *Quote:*   

> =x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2

 

Allora la -r1 sarà mascherata, quindi portage vorrà metterti l'ultima stabile, cioè la 4.6.3-r1. Ovviamente questo ha l'effetto di tirarsi dietro a catena le 4.6.qualcosa delle altre che quindi saranno richieste in doppia versione: da una parte la 7 per via di kde e dall'altra la 6 per via della inter-dipendenza tra le varie parti del framework qt.

Al contrario con

 *Quote:*   

> ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2

 

smascheri la 4.7.2 la -r1 e tutte le varie -rX successive.

Un caso simile riguarda, probabilmente (io sto su gnome), i vari pacchetti di kde: la 4.6 è ancora ~ e se per caso hai qualcosa che "scivola" nella 4.4 si ripresenterebbe la stessa situazione.

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ho risolto grazie,

Ho smascherato tutti i pacchetti qt:

x11-libs/qt-core

x11-libs/qt-gui

x11-libs/qt-script

x11-libs/qt-dbus

x11-libs/qt-qt3support

x11-libs/qt-sql

dev-python/PyQt4

x11-libs/qt-declarative

x11-libs/qt-svg

x11-libs/qt-test

x11-libs/qt-webkit

x11-libs/qt-opengl

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns

Però al tentativo di update venivano ancora chiamate dentro anche le qt 4.6

Quindi non sapevo che altro fare le ho mascherate a mano nella speranza che il blocco mi dicesse qual'era il pacchetto che le chiamava così infatti è stato ho aggiunto:

=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2  

=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3  

=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2  

=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2 

=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.3  

=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.3  

=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3-r1  

Al package.mask

Così ho scoperto che erano chiamate da pyqt4 che ho aggiunto alle keyword e openoffice con flag kde che ho rimosso direttamente (Mi ci scervello più avanti.) Cmq sono convinto che ci fosse stato un modo più semplice per scoprirlo...

----------

## Onip

ad ogni modo fra pochissimo andranno a stable da sole...

----------

